# Problem replacing power steering pump belt on 99 pathfinder



## j2owilson (Jun 21, 2005)

tried replacing the belts on my 99 pathfinder this past weekend. I was able to replace the fan and the alternator belts no problem, but could not get the power steering pump belt loose. I found the tensioner bolt, but how do I loosen the pulley? I tried loosening the bolt in the middle but it turns with the pulley. I don't think this is the right method though since it's not an idler pulley. My Haynes manual doesn't go into detail enough.

Any advice would be much appreciated!

J


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

There are three bolts involved: 2 for the tension (1 adjustment and 1 locking) and 1 mounting / pivot. This last one sounds like the one you have yet to locate. Looking at it from the front, it is loacted on the bottom of the pump housing. It may be hidden behind the pully, so look hard, then feel around if necessary.


----------

